# Update Realtemp



## Harespok1974 (Nov 7, 2017)

Are there any plans to update Realtemp ? The last released version is more than 5 years old. It's outdated and needs to have bugs fixed.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 23, 2017)

What sort of bugs?  I have been using version 4.00 for a while and it works pretty good.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 23, 2017)

Not noticed any Bugs in realtemp
and i believe it was updated to realtemp gt ( to cover the 6+ Core Intel CPU's)

*Search Results*
*Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring - TechPowerUp*
https://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
Improved log file formatting. Added a single system tray icon that reports the maximum core temperature. _RealTemp GT_ updated for the 6 core Sandy Bridge E ...


----------



## Harespok1974 (Nov 25, 2017)

unclewebb said:


> What sort of bugs?  I have been using version 4.00 for a while and it works pretty good.



My version is 3.70 . How did you geth 4.00?  On the website it listed 3.70 as the latest version.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 25, 2017)

To get the latest version you just have to know the right people.  Now what about those bugs?  Maybe they have already been fixed.  Post a screenshot if you are having problems.  Version 4.00 has been around for a while but it is not going to be publicly released if there are bugs and users are not willing to help with development.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hmmm.. Can't find a RealTemp 4.00 download....
Still using 3.7, works fine though...


----------



## Harespok1974 (Nov 26, 2017)

For example it doesn't have support for the modern CPUs , mine has 6 cores and doesn't list all the temperatures. It also may need to be updated for Windows 10 Fall creator's update.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 26, 2017)

Harespok1974 said:


> For example it doesn't have support for the modern CPUs , mine has 6 cores and doesn't list all the temperatures. It also may need to be updated for Windows 10 Fall creator's update.



Wasn't the GT exe for CPU's with more then 4 cores?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Wasn't the GT exe for CPU's with more then 4 cores?


yes i have x5650 and GT shows all core temps


----------



## trader1up (Dec 4, 2017)

unclewebb said:


> To get the latest version you just have to know the right people.  Now what about those bugs?  Maybe they have already been fixed.  Post a screenshot if you are having problems.  Version 4.00 has been around for a while but it is not going to be publicly released if there are bugs and users are not willing to help with development.


can i get the version 4 to see if it corrects the stuck frequency issue on my skylake i7 6700, i have 3 other cpu's and the frequency works perfectly with those processors ...thanks for help with this..


----------



## R00kie (Dec 4, 2017)

@unclewebb Would the version 4.00 support more than 6 cores? Tried GT 3.70 on a 7820X, and could only see 6 of the available 8?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2017)

Harespok1974 said:


> For example it doesn't have support for the modern CPUs , mine has 6 cores and doesn't list all the temperatures. It also may need to be updated for Windows 10 Fall creator's update.


As was said, the GT.exe file was for Gulftown processors with 6c, that is the best you will get.

It does not need to be updated for W10 Fall Creators' update. It works just fine there.

UW - YHPM for v4.0...


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 4, 2017)

8 core desktop grade intel CPUs have been around for a few years now. Any chance to add visual support for those and higher core count cores?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 4, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> 8 core desktop grade intel CPUs have been around for a few years now. Any chance to add visual support for those and higher core count cores?


As soon as someone buys me an 8 core or HCC CPU and a new motherboard, I will get to work on updating RealTemp to support these.  I cannot afford to buy hardware that I do not need.  Eating and paying the bills comes first.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2017)

Why not publicly release 4.0?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 4, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Why not publicly release 4.0?


It is not finished yet.


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 4, 2017)

unclewebb said:


> As soon as someone buys me an 8 core or HCC CPU and a new motherboard, I will get to work on updating RealTemp to support these.  I cannot afford to buy hardware that I do not need.  Eating and paying the bills comes first.



Sure, sure thing. Uhm... maybe it is worth looking at cheap 8-core xeons and boards on ebay when possible. a buy-and-sell might not set one back a dollar


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 4, 2017)

complains PC is a piece of junk and doesnt work.....Tech guy leans over and turns power to "ON" position.....instant feeling of humiliation 

a really hard bug to patch is the human kind 
we all have moments


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2017)

unclewebb said:


> It is not finished yet.



Makes sense.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 4, 2017)

unclewebb said:


> As soon as someone buys me an 8 core or HCC CPU and a new motherboard,



Would be nice if one of those hardware (motherboard and CPU ) reviewers that get given the hardware to Review
were to loan you said hardware untill your  Software Project is updated

"" Hint to Those that may be able to help  Unclewebb ""


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2017)

I offered to assist with what I have, but he is looking for more users i guess(?). 

Id send any review boards i have but, they arent mine to keep anymore as they were when i wrote for OCF. So, i personally cant. 

Perhaps dave has something? Not sure how that works here though.

Id be more than will ing to assist where i can. It was all I used for intel since its release. I use coretemp now since i have more than 6 cores.


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 5, 2017)

Far from the NA, here, all i can offer is any data that might be useful. I have a large variety of 2-18 core CPUs from past 5 years.


----------



## TolaGarf (Dec 28, 2017)

unclewebb said:


> To get the latest version you just have to know the right people.  Now what about those bugs?  Maybe they have already been fixed.  Post a screenshot if you are having problems.  Version 4.00 has been around for a while but it is not going to be publicly released if there are bugs and users are not willing to help with development.



Why not make it a Kickstarter project? I have no doubt that plenty of people would help out with that, and the benefit here is that you get cash in the end and can buy exactly the hardware you need and more.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 30, 2017)

Bump from a new 6 core user


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm not sure if you would consider beta testers over owning it, though I'm sure its easier to have your hands on it. I am more then willing however to run any beta or preliminary scan tools needed to help out.


----------



## Growltiger (Jan 31, 2018)

There is a little bug when using 3.7 which is very annoying. I realise it is a Windows thing rather than your code, but I wish you could find a solution. In fact I have a suggestion that would fix it (see below).

The bug: I like to have two RealTemp numbers in my Windows 10 system tray, one shows the largest of the core CPU temps, the other is the GPU temp. The bug is that one of them keeps vanishing, and I have to go to All settings/Personalisation/Taskbar/Select which icons appear in the taskbar/ and turn the missing one back on again.

My solution would be to have a version of Realtemp which split in two, with two slightly different names. One for CPU, the other for GPU. That would solve it, as Windows would be happy to have two icons.

Thanks for your work on RealTemp. I'm sure there are many people who look forward to a new version. I recently looked at all the other programs I could find that do this and RealTemp is the best.
(I would be happy to test any new or beta version)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 31, 2018)

I want to know if @Harespok1974 ever found the  .exe files??? When will we know how the saga turned out?


----------



## Lanecero (Feb 23, 2018)

I would be more than happy to Beta test for what its worth. Hell, I'll even toss a few bucks towards a paypall for your efforts.


unclewebb said:


> It is not finished yet.


----------



## kmetek (May 27, 2018)

will we ever get newer as 3.7?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 27, 2018)

As i understand it
there is a new Beta ( Testing is by Personal Invite only )
and as i think it was explained earlier in thread
Further development By the Software writer is hampered by the lack of more modern Hardware (He  will Gratefully Accept donations /Loans of newer modern CPU's  and motherboards to assist in further Development).


----------



## kmetek (May 27, 2018)

we can always donate $ hehe if he has any doantions page?


----------



## Growltiger (May 4, 2019)

Thanks to the kindness of unclewebb I have been using version 4 for more than a year. Last year I updated my system to an i7-8700K with 6 cores and an AMD RX 580 GPU, and it works perfectly, although it shows results for only 4 cores, plus the package.
I think it is a shame it is not made available to all, as is, even if it subsequently gets further upgrades.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 23, 2019)

Are you running Realtemp.exe or RealtempGT.exe? Running the latter showed all 6 of my cores.


----------

